# Sale Pending!



## Little_Country_Gal (Mar 2, 2010)

We're doing a road-trip pickup this Thursday/Friday from Virginia to Holman's in Ohio to pick up our new 210RS! I'm soooooo excited. It's the Havanna marked "Sale Pending!" It is our first TT and I'm still doing the "Happy Dance!" I haven't really "slept" in days! I won't even need caffine for the road! Did I mention that I was excited?

It is the kid's Christmas present! I know, kind of late for Christmas, but we really struggled with this decision. I wanted something tiny (I'm talking rediculously tiny, Little Guy, [email protected], R-pod -ish here.), and DH would be happy with a Class A (but he tends to be a little less realistic).

We call ourselves "reformed tent campers," as we tend to "go hiking," "go fishing," "go white water rafting," etc. instead of "going camping." Camping is simply how we do whatever it is we've decided to do. Up until now, we have been tent campers with a 14' dual axle utility trailer full of "toys", and enjoyed it greatly. But the kids are getting older, they want to see more of their world, and we want to show them. They really, really, really want to do a "Grand Canyon trip." We are also all avid skiers, and when we realized that we could dry camp some of the winter, we were hooked!

After months of research our compromised criteria was:
A reasonable bathroom (for DH)
Bunks for the 2 boys (for DSs)
3 season camper that we can reasonably dry-camp in the warmer stretches of winter (all)
Easily towable up the mountians (for me!)

I absolutely LOVE my '08 Jeep Commander (Hemi and tow package)! Would NEVER consider trading it in (unless they figure out how to get that Cummins Turbo Diesel in one!) This personally is my 3rd Jeep (not counting my DH's), and I got it loaded this time! Backup camera, 5.7L V-8 Hemi, tow package, NAV system, Hands Free cell phone, satellite radio and hard drive for music, leather, and let's not forget the butt warmers!! Did I mention that I LOVE this Jeep! So the TT absolutely had to be Jeep towable. It is rated for 7200lbs. and 750 lbs. tongue weight. I've run the numbers every which way, and it is just border-line towing anything bigger than the 210RS if I wanted to be able to bring any "toys".

We really like the looks of the new 250RS with the slide-out U-shaped dinette, SWEET! (But would I still be able tow it with the kayaks(2)/canoe(1) in there somewhere?) Or the storage capacity of the 23Kargaroos, my dirt bikes would look soooo good in there! (But all of that weight looks like it would be on the tongue! Now I'm pushin' it again! Oh! And wait a minute, no bunks! Are we still gonna call it a vacation if the boys have to share a bed?) Or even the older models with the 4 bunk bunkhouse, now all of their friends could come! We started out looking at used models, and finally decided on the 2010 models because of the 15" tires, re-engineered electric slide, and just a wee bit more storage spaces and more weight capacity on the axles. It was much easier of a decision when we saw what Holman was actually sellin' 'em for too! Worst case scenerio, I'll be upgrading to a bigger one next year!

And I forgot to mention the best part...I'm towing this thing by myself! And most likely to some remote location up the side of a mountian! I'm a stay home mom, and our "plan" is for me and the boys to get away, and then DH will meet us later when he can. Yea, he spends too much time workin', but then again it allows me the freedom to stay home with the boys, so it all works out in the end! Besides, I was raise a farm girl, and I tow better than him anyway!! And it gives him an excuse to ride his favorite toy, his '06 Victory Vegas Jackpot! Now that's a SWEET ride!

I've enjoyed reading everyone's stories and I believe that it helped us make better decisions. Thank you soo much for sharing with me! Did I mention that I'm excited?

-Renee


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hello and Congrats on your new purchase! Have a safe trip to Ohio and enjoy.

Cristy


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

My DW is a stay at home mom as well, but our combo doesn't lend itself to her liking for towing.








Congrats on the purchase. You will LOVE it! Glad to see all the research and effort paid off.


----------



## Little_Country_Gal (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks for the welcomes!

TexanThompsons: That's one big setup! DH would love it!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Congrats!!! and Welcome!!!!


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

By setup are you referring to the TV and OB or to the family?!
















...so my wife homeschools our oldest two. Might PM you with some questions. We just started it this year.

--JT


----------



## Little_Country_Gal (Mar 2, 2010)

Hummm! Was that a loaded question? The TV and OB, but it fits the family of course!

My guys are currently in public schools (constant discussion around here). The oldest is in the gifted program, and I just can't beat that for him right now. I quit work when the youngest was born, and have never returned. DH is now a department director, and his guys are on call 24/7. (He's always on that cell phone!) I stay home so that the kids stay out of summer camps/after care/etc. and the general discussion of what to do with them when school is out early, which is frequently around here. When we wait on him, we're always the last one to the campsite, or we'll meet ya tomorrow, etc. Last year we just started going on our own, and that way he could come and go as he needed to (I think he drove to and from WV twice last year when we did our white water rafting trip!) Hopefully with the new trailer, it'll be much easier this year! We're planning on pickin' him up at the Denver Airport on the trip out west, and then dropping him back off there when he is out of vacation time! Don't know when we'll actually get home!


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

I love your enthusiasm!!! Welcome to Outbackers!!!


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Nothing like a new camper!!!

Enjoy!!


----------



## chillaxin (Mar 1, 2009)

No, we can't tell that you're excited, Renee, lol. Congrats on the new OB. You're gonna love that camper. We purchased an '07 21rs about a year ago and spent 60 nights in it last season, and hope to do more this year. Wish we had the king bed that you'll be getting, but can't complain. We love everything about ours and haven't had any issues whatsoever. I noticed that y'all are from Goochland. That's just up the road a piece from us. We live up RT. 60 just past the Powhatan line. With all the snow we had this year, did y'all experience any power outtages? I found the best thing about owning our OB (aside from camping of course) is that every time we lost power this winter, all we had to do was hook up the generator to the OB, and we stayed nice and toasty. Heck, we're always looking for an excuse to go camping anyway, so needless to say, our family gets excited everytime the electricty goes out, lol. Maybe we'll see ya around a campground or two this season. Always great to meet fellow Outbackers!


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Like everyone said, congrats on the new Outback.







We had a small Coleman popup that we camped in when the three kids were little. Bought it for $600 and used it for 6 years before it finally fell apart. I looked at the [email protected] and loved it. But it is only designed for 2 people to camp in. I think you made a great choice. It's nice to have a bathroom as well as comfy beds. Also, that size is a good match for the Jeep. Hope you get a lot of use out of it.


----------



## Little_Country_Gal (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks again for the warm welcomes!

Lmbvard: I do love the [email protected], expecially the clamshell kitchen arrangement! There is also the very similar Alto from Canada, absolutely gorgeous! But alas, we were never gonna fit! And quite honestly, they simply wanted too much for too little of a trailer!

Chillaxin: We're practically neighbors!!! And my little one is the same age as yours! Cool to see another 21 around! Funny that you should mention the king bed, as were actually looking for the queen bed. The king looks like it's gonna be a little awkward to get into. We were lucky and didn't loose power even once this year! But in years past, my neighbors did just what you did and camped out in their camper! They even did it once when their AC was actin' up in the summer time. A Honda generator is at the top of the purchase list! (Fortunately for us, we have a "Country" stove fireplace insert and a small generator for the house. Just does the main lights, frige, water, microwave, oh yeah and the fireplace blower. So we do OK.) 
Can I ask your advice on something? Where's a good place to "practice camping" locally? Any favorites? I'm hoping to let the kids do a little hiking or geo-caching while we "practice" for a weekend soon. Most of our "usual" spots are either not really local, or primitive. And since I haven't gotten that generator yet, I'm looking for an electric hook-up and a near-by water/dump station. (Maybe something in the Shannendoah Valley near Harrisonburg? We've done primative there with the dirt bikes a few times, I think there is some places with electric.) Rought plan - bring all of the tent camping junk, some food, pen and paper, and some booze! Maybe I'll even Shanghai a neighbor or 2 into a tag-along, just for backup of course! Wait, that sounds just like most weekends around here!

Packin' up for the road-trip tonight! Yeah! I'll let ya know how she pulls!

-Renee


----------



## chillaxin (Mar 1, 2009)

Little_Country_Gal said:


> Thanks again for the warm welcomes!
> 
> Lmbvard: I do love the [email protected], expecially the clamshell kitchen arrangement! There is also the very similar Alto from Canada, absolutely gorgeous! But alas, we were never gonna fit! And quite honestly, they simply wanted too much for too little of a trailer!
> 
> ...


Hi Renee...have a safe trip! When you are ready for the maiden voyage, you might want to try Bear Creek State Park in Cumberland. Not sure where you are in Goochland, but if you are anywhere near 522, then you can take 522 over to 60, and once you hit 60, it's about 20 miles west, straight up 60. Or you could always go to Pocahontas State Park over in Chesterfield by taking 288 and getting off on RT 10. Both have water and electric. Bear Creek is smaller and more intimate. Pocahontas is much larger, but this time of year, there won't be many folks at either one. We're taking our first trip next weekend down to Chippokes State Park in Surry, about a 2 hour drive from here.


----------



## HappyCamper38 (Nov 9, 2009)

Congrats. I recently bought a RS210 from Holman's also. The deal was easy and I am so happy! 
My wife and three kids are headed to Florida in the next couple of weeks. State park near Port St. Joe.

Let me know how your TV works out. I am considering getting a Durango with the 5.7 Hemi.

Welcome!


----------



## Little_Country_Gal (Mar 2, 2010)

It's home!!! OMG what a trip! The Jeep did just fine, but we didn't pass by many gas stations!

DH and I took turn towing, up and down the mountians, big roads, little roads, in and out of gas stations. We even unhooked the TT in a parking lot, went down a windy, single lane, mud packed, dirt road, (Jeep had a blast! It had mud up to the windows!) and picked up my mother-in-law for my DH's aunt. We re-hooked up without a problem. It was a good towing workout! The hitch (got an equalizer instead) worked it's magic on the sway! It towes straighter than my cargo trailer. The big rigs did move us around a bit, but both the Jeep and Outback moved together. I was really pleased. The worst was the crosswind between the mountians, but really not a big deal at all.

On the other hand, I'm not sure that the hitch was adjusted for an "empty" TT. It "bounced" ever so slightly at times. In hind sight, I think the hitch was set up for full capacity of the TT (based on comments the tech made at the time). When we picked up my mother-in-law, I moved her luggage and everything I could find to the front of the TT to try and offset the weight of the rear slide. That seemed to help it, but I'm not happy with it yet.

My one regret was that we left our youngest at a friend's house for the trip. If we would have taken him with us, then we could have taken our time coming home, actually camped and enjoyed the trip. We were just soooo rushed all of the time it felt like a snag and grab! We also left later than planned (waiting on DH again!), and had to forgo our planed stop-over. That left 9 hours of tag-team, racing the clock, cross-country drivin'! Yuck! This also compressed our return schedule, as we failed to pick up our passenger on the trip out and needed to "make-up the time" on the return trip. (Like that'll ever happen when you're towin'!) All in all, it's home, we're all home, and I've been wiped out all weekend. Just now shakin' off the fog!

By the way, I thought I was buying the small trailer! This thing is HUGE! Well, I think it grew! I mean, it was SMALL on the lot next to everything else, and SMALL when we parked by all of those semi's, but when it's all by it's lonesome sittin' at the house, it looks HUGE!

We set it all up in the driveway, and plugged it up, but nobody has "camped" in it yet. The boys spent all weekend draggin' their stuff out to it. I think I've figured out how to get it to "dump" into our septic system. (I am gonna need a longer drain hose.) I think I'd like to try that before I take it out.

Surprisingly, the mattresses don't seem to be that bad? We've been debating the #1 slot on the upgrade list: New mattresses or a Honda generator. My vote is now leaning toward that generator.

HappyCamper38: I'm glad to see another lady pullin' a 210! Tell her good luck for me! So far, so good on the TV, but I really need to work on that hitch to let you know for sure. The gas mileage was aweful, but that was partially our fault. We were pushing it way too hard. At the end of the trip (when we finally admitted that we weren't gonna make it before our youngest went sleep (jab DH now!), and he just stayed one more night), I could stay at 2200 RPMs and maintain 55-60 MPH, up and down MOST mountians which yielded 10-11 mpg. Not too bad, but I was hoping for 11-12 mpg. I don't like towing around 3000 RPMs to get 65-70 MPH, but it didn't complain, the price of course is 8-9 mpg. For me personally, the length was not a problem. Easy to get to the gas pumps, not too hard to find a spot to stop. It cornered very similar to my 14' utility trailer, so no big deal here. It even made it down my curvey, roller coaster driveway. (I didn't back it up yet, DH didn't have any problem, but I think he could back up a semi!) I'm not sure if it is the weight, or the drag that I notice. It towed "better" after I put some cargo in the trailer, so I think it's just the wind resisance. It's just like towing a wall behind ya!

Chillaxin: Bear Creek sounds great! We're right off of 522, and I frequently drive Rt. 60 in that direction to get to my parent's farm near Bedford. I probably have passed right by it! Looks like there are 8 geocaches within 4 miles of there. Maybe we'll try and camp there weekend after next, my son is in the school play that weekend. We could camp, geocache, and still get him to the plays! Thanks!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Glad to hear it all went well. Defiently go back and re-stup the hitch once you get the trailer loaded up. In my case, Holman's didn't do the best job on hitch setup. It got me home, but that was about it.









I think it's great how you commented on how the TT's grow when you get them out of the dealer lot. I've seen it happen (twice now) and it's amazing how big you can get without realizing.

Ok, now time to get out camping (maybe once things warm up a tad bit more....)


----------

